# Share Funny/Awkward pictures



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I know there are a lot of animal lovers here, and maybe we have captured a few funny/akward pictures of our pets/animals? Feel free to share and have a laugh! :lol: Post as many as you'd like, the more the merrier!
Of course there are those pictures that are just so cute that theyre funny! :-D

All the pictures I have aren't really funny. More silly cute. 
Mr. Nosey DeeOhJee









The old man Malachi 









One of the cats in the dog bed... :roll: lol


----------



## SpookyTooth (Dec 23, 2011)

D'aww! Your animals look like real characters, they're beautiful!










Ninja kitteh entering tree mode!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Awww she is such a pretty cat!! Her coat pattern is beautiful!


----------



## SpookyTooth (Dec 23, 2011)

Misi is _insane_! That photo was taken years ago but she still plays in the "winter jasmine" growing on our trellice :lol: I'm not sure as though she would thank you for the compliment but rather roll her eyes and say "I know". Such is the cat she is xD


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

*Waiting for Daddy..*

These are my two terriers waiting for "daddy" to get home from work...Cody is on the left, Casey on the right.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Aww it looks like they're holding paws :') <3


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

She is such a pest. Silly Ashes, that's mommas water.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> Aww it looks like they're holding paws :') <3


I know right? I saw that after I took the picture. I have a third pup now too, but not too many pics of him yet.


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

Miko, who loves her bags...









And Cain.. who love trying to fit into spaces that are smaller then him.


----------



## BettaJen (Jun 7, 2012)

My beagle Amy <3


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

found these small dog shirts at a store for really cheap had to buy them for my cats just to piss them off lol.

Fry didnt like it









Bender on the other hand is more relaxed


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

Here is a funny pic of my Holly, who, as you can see, is a syrian hamster.


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

TheCrabbyTabby said:


> Here is a funny pic of my Holly, who, as you can see, is a syrian hamster.


He looks like someone just walked into the room naked or something... Hahahahaha


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Awww these are so cute!! :-D


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

i dont have a pic of it but it wouldn't seem indicative of anything special. this was a week ago and i was feeding my gecko crickets. he did his thing and ate them. i had to put the feeding box with crickets on 1 side outside of the tank to get him out of the foliage. he sure did get out there quick. the following day was not a cricket day. i went to feed my betta in the KK beside the terrarium and my gecko jumped to the same side of the tank wanting crickets. i had no food related item for a gecko at that point but he didnt care about that. i did give him 3 bc he was determined to demand them lol.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Speaking of AWKWARD... heres my cat standing in my window! xD









AND..my dog.. a mixture of awkward, adorable and Gross (beggin strips in the teeth! :shock: ) LOL


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

haha is your cat looking at a bird or something to make him stand like that?


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

gn3ranger said:


> haha is your cat looking at a bird or something to make him stand like that?


I think she was looking at either a lizard or a bug in the top left corner of the window; I dont remember which it was. xD


----------



## mcneivra (Sep 2, 2012)

haha i LOVE that picture of your pit bull with the beggin strips in the teeth


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

Subscribed xD


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

mcneivra said:


> haha i LOVE that picture of your pit bull with the beggin strips in the teeth


Haha thanks! He was tired, I had him jumping and Fetching for beggin strips


----------



## mcneivra (Sep 2, 2012)

just so cute. your pets seem like they have great personalities


----------



## mcneivra (Sep 2, 2012)

this is one of my dogs..patches :lol:


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Aww cute Australian shep 
Is he just laying in the tub?  xD


----------



## mcneivra (Sep 2, 2012)

haha thanks!! my sisters would turn the faucet on a bit and then he'd jump right in licking the faucet and digging! so funny so now when he sees a tub he jumps right in!


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Little ham...lol


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

This is when I tried to bread my cat Sophie:









These are photos I stole form somewhere else but aren't they funny anyway?


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

Well, people wear animal hair (though I would never do such a horrendous thing), might as well have animals wearing people hair. It only makes sense. ;-)


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

My Aussie Shepard/collie mix. Nappin' away.


----------



## mcneivra (Sep 2, 2012)

lol nice face on your collie/shepard!


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

He's a clown.


----------



## bananasammy8 (Jun 28, 2012)

Here is Sophie my Shih Tzu Maltese mix I taught her to beg... big mistake lol. Now every time at the dinner table she begs... I have no idea how she figured out she was so darn cute when she begs lol. Oh she also moves her paws up and down and that adds a lot more cuteness to it all lol.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

omg so cute!
That last pic reminded me of a pic of my cat I have! I know, she has a fat pouch on her stomach, its not from overeating or lack of exercise, its a common result of being spayed for cats; something to do with the muscles. She does this sometimes when I say "UP"


----------



## bananasammy8 (Jun 28, 2012)

Aww that is adorable I've never seen a cat beg! I love it!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

bananasammy8 said:


> Aww that is adorable I've never seen a cat beg! I love it!


Haha thanks! I have another cat that will do high five. They're very trainable, it just takes effort because they act like they have ADD.


----------



## bananasammy8 (Jun 28, 2012)

Hahahahaha I want a cat but my dad says no more animals... But I eventually find my way around him... I did that with all my other animals to.


----------



## harleraven (Sep 4, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> She does this sometimes when I say "UP"


Tails will do that quite often in order to get pet on the head. We say "stand up". Kirby has learned to fish treats out of the treat bag. Scootaloo has learned how to make us fetch her treats and hand them to her. *Shifty eyes* Who is training whom...?

Tommy, the whacky thoroughbred, loves his showers. xD









My, what a big nose you have!









For some reason, Tails just LOVES having stuff put on top of him. We once just kept stacking stuff on him, and he was just purring away, eyes closed in contentment. Silly cat!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Aweww


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Heres a pic of my boy, he was chasing after a beggin strip I threw. xD he has a crazzzyyy face :crazy:


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

hahaha omg teeneythebetta your cat made me laugh so much since it looks like she has "derp' eyes omg good stuff.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

gn3ranger said:


> hahaha omg teeneythebetta your cat made me laugh so much since it looks like she has "derp' eyes omg good stuff.


Hahaha you're right!! :lol:


----------

